# Holidays on XM



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Does anyone know when and where Christmas music will appear on XM? My wife and I have only had the sky-fi for a few monthes, and my wife is a holiday music addict.

Thanks.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not positive, but I believe they begin in December and there are several stations that played holiday music. I think it was Sunny and Special X last year, should be the same this year.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep it was Sunny and Special X last year. Sunny played the traditional yuletide carols and Special X played the humorous nontraditional tunes, according to posts on XMFan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks. It's a very special Christmas this year...our son was born in May...and my wife is very excited. She had the Directv Sounds of the Seasons on yesterday. They started Christmas music on Nov. 3.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congratulations on you're little bundle of joy PBWenger :righton:

Most all music channels on XM should feature some sort of holiday music. The two mentioned above will have it 24/7 though, but there is rumor at XMFan there may be a third channel going full time Christmas music for the season. This will be my first Christmas with XM also, I can't wait to see what my beloved channels 41 & 42 will have planned


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

Holiday music will start broadcasting on Thanksgiving day, on Sunny 24, Special X 30, and on On The Rocks 76; (becoming Holly 76) for the occasion, featuring Christmas classics by well - known artists. Enjoy!


----------

